# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Can isochronic tones be used to stimulate specific parts of the brain?

## fonduman

I had an idea, that it might be possible to induce a LD reliably and without training, if we could activate those parts of the brain (right dorsolateral prefrontal cortex, frontopolar regions, precuneus) that have also been shown to activate upon a dream becoming lucid, whenever an REM state is detected. Of course, we would need to detect the REM state somehow, and I have some ideas for that, but might it be possible at all to activate those areas with isochronic tones? And could they work whilst asleep? 
I'd appreciate any knowledge others might have in this area.

----------

